# Sticky  B14 Emission Control Wiring Diagrams



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This is the ECU connector:









Lew


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> This is the ECU connector:



i know this is off topic but where did you get the ecu connector diagram?? 
just wonder if you had all the numbered connections and what sensor went there?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*B14 SR20DE Emission Control Circuit Diagram*



psr said:


> i know this is off topic but where did you get the ecu connector diagram??
> just wonder if you had all the numbered connections and what sensor went there?


It is from the B14 Factory Service Manual. Here is the circuit diagram for the SR20DE.









Lew


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*B14 GA16DE Emission Control Circuit Diagram*



psr said:


> i know this is off topic but where did you get the ecu connector diagram??
> just wonder if you had all the numbered connections and what sensor went there?


Here is the dagram from the B14 FSM for the GA16DE









Lew


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

awsome thanks much!!!!!!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Split from Tachometer Wiring thread.

Lew


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

*ECU ENQUIRY*



lshadoff said:


> Here is the dagram from the B14 FSM for the GA16DE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a great help for you to post the ECU diagram up here. I have a question and that is is the ECU diagram above apply to B14, engine GA15DE too. Thanks


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

georgecheng said:


> It's a great help for you to post the ECU diagram up here. I have a question and that is is the ECU diagram above apply to B14, engine GA15DE too. Thanks


Probably not. The diagrams are for US spec cars.

LEw


----------

